# Cao tinh dầu tràm



## befine (28/10/21)

*SỐ CÔNG BỐ MỸ PHẨM:* 16/20CBMP-PY
Lọ cao tràm nhỏ gọn, tránh được muỗi dĩn vào mùa hè, làm dịu mẩn ngứa dị ứng và làm ấm cơ thể những ngày đông. Thành phần chính trong cao tràm là tinh dầu tràm - một trong số ít loại tinh dầu an toàn dùng được cho mẹ bầu và trẻ nhỏ.
*1. Thông tin sản phẩm cao tinh dầu tràm Befine *
Thành phần chứa trong 1 lọ cao tinh dầu tràm 10 gam gồm:
+ Tinh dầu tràm là thành phần chính tác dụng: tính sát khuẩn cao , chống virus cảm lạnh, cảm cúm, giảm ho, hỗ trợ thông mũi khi bị tắc nghẹt; giảm đau, giảm bầm vết, nốt muỗi đốt.
+ Dầu dừa phân đoạn giúp tinh dầu tràm thẩm thấu vào da tốt hơn, tăng tác dụng của tinh dầu tràm và tác dụng dưỡng da.
+ Bơ sea dưỡng ẩm, làm mềm mịn cho da.
+ Sáp ong: làm chất kết dính.
Bốn thành phần của cao tràm đều là chất an toàn tự nhiên, độ lành tính cao, bởi vậy cao tràm dùng được cho người lớn (thích hợp cho cả da thường và làn da nhạy cảm) và dùng cho trẻ nhỏ từ 3 tháng tuổi trở lên. 
*+ Phiếu công bố sản phẩm mỹ phẩm: *
_*



*_
*2. Công dụng của cao tinh dầu tràm Befine*
+ Hỗ trợ điều trị cảm lạnh, cảm cúm, tránh gió.
+ Giúp giữ ấm cơ thể.
+ Làm giảm vết côn trùng cắn, làm giảm mẩn ngứa dị ứng.
+ Vỏ nhôm, cao mềm tiện lợi, an toàn hơn các loại dầu xoa bóp lỏng, dầu gió; tránh được hiện tượng bị đổ do vỡ lọ thủy tinh.
*3. Cách sử dụng cao tinh dầu tràm Befine*
- Bôi cao lên các vết bầm tím và vết côn trùng cắn, vùng da bị mẩn ngứa dị ứng, xoa bóp đều để cao tinh dầu thấm đều qua da để đạt hiệu quả cao.
- Bôi cao vào hai bên thái dương và mũi trong các trường hợp đau đầu, nghẹt mũi, cảm cúm.
- Bôi cao xoa tinh dầu vào gan lòng bàn chân; tay và những vùng da hở để tránh côn trùng đốt.
- Bôi thêm vùng ngực, cổ,bụng để giữ ấm, tránh ho cho cả bé nhỏ và người lớn.
Xem thêm tại: *Befine.vn*


----------



## Linhthuy12 (30/10/21)

Tinh dầu tràm nhà e lúc nào cũng có trong nhà dùng thích lắm luôn ạ


----------



## minhchau (3/11/21)

Dầu dừa phân đoạn giúp tinh dầu tràm thẩm thấu vào da tốt hơn, tăng tác dụng của tinh dầu tràm và tác dụng dưỡng da.


----------

